# Troy-Bilt Zero Turn



## Big Dog

Yeah I know it's the Hyundai of ZT's but I just couldn't help taking it on. My son works at Lowes and I get the scoop on returns, damaged, blems, and neglects. I have bought numerous items for fractions of the original retail price ......... tractors, weedwackers, power washers, and building materials. The bad thing is I usually don't sell them they end up with family.

Colt came home the other day and ask if I would be interested in a ZT. As usual the first thing out of my mouth is "how much" and his mother say's "what the hell we need that for" ..... He said "cheap but you know the rules" ............ I have to be the one to do the negotiation. The unit has set outside under cover for almost 2 years. Deck spindles were seized and they cut the electric clutch lead because the clutch bell was seized to the clutches hense when they started the unit it rotated. It then couldn't be started due to a short and blowing fuses.

Cheryl and I rode in Monday and I took a look at it. Nothing special ..... Troy-Bilt XP Mustang Colt RZT (MTD) XP Colt, 20HP Kohler, 42" deck and no battery.  I was able to get the spindles broke free and never looked any closer after that thinking if I can get it for a song I'd buy it as a project for Colt and I. After negotiations ..  .. I picked it up for $250.

We tore the deck apart and the spindles turning freely and now soaking in PA crude. My only concern now is the clutch. Do you think it warrants a break down? I have freed the pulley. Do you think the electric clutches will engage? I've never torn one apart. I need to repair the pigtail to the clutch but I don't see that as an issue.

Thanks,

Dawg


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats a 2400 tractor you got for 250. spend the hundred and put the new part on. youll feel better about it that way you wont have to worry. then sell it for 1500 and invite me over for a nice steak dinner


----------



## loboloco

Nice find, Dog.  What would that be in peanuts?


----------



## bczoom

Dude, you got ripped off...

Look closely at the picture.





See that gaping hole between the tires?  There is no mower deck!!!

JK. 

I don't see what you have to loose by soaking the existing clutch in Kroil or something (then finishing off with Fluid Film) and seeing how it behaves.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bczoom said:


> Dude, you got ripped off...
> 
> Look closely at the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that gaping hole between the tires?  There is no mower deck!!!



Now you've done it!

We were going to let him fix it and then he would try to figure out why it wouldn't mow!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jim slagle said:


> Now you've done it!
> 
> We were going to let him fix it and then he would try to figure out why it wouldn't mow!


 

HEY!!! THE GRASS ISNT GETTING SHORTER!!! I TRIED LOWERING THE DECK, AND EVEN THO IT FELT VERY LIGHT FOR A MOWER DECK, I STILL DIDNT HAVE ANY LUCK!!! SOMEONE BRING ME A BEER WHILE I TRY TO FIGURE THIS OUT!!!


----------



## tsaw

Dawg,
you got one hell of a deal. I'm with Rustydude, and say get a new PTO clutch. It is basically a magnet and a brake. When the battery energizes the coil, it attracts a plate to the magnetic coil, and turns the pulley. Then when power is cut it drops away under spring pressure.. and spins against a brake material and stops the blades. They are finicky as hell. They also are a pain to disassemble and reassemble. 
But it can be done.. let us know how it turns out!


----------



## muleman RIP

Use a dry graphite lube on the splines of the clutch and try it out. Don't use penetrating oil as it will soak into the discs and let it slip. The worst that can happen is it stays engaged for a while. Run it and it will most likely free up and be fine.


----------



## Big Dog

80 more bucks for a battery and blades and she's cooking with grease .... Grand total $365 ............ clutch ended up being fine!


----------



## tsaw

Big Dog said:


> 80 more bucks for a battery and blades and she's cooking with grease .... Grand total $365 ............ clutch ended up being fine!



Fantastic purchase! I understand no battery .. but new blades? Did it not have blades? OR-- what was wrong with the original blades.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Sell it for $1900 and buy a new gun!


----------



## Big Dog

The blades could of been used but they were pretty rusted to the point of flimsy.


----------



## tsaw

Big Dog said:


> The blades could of been used but they were pretty rusted the the point of flimsy.



That is some mysterious rust. But best get some new blades. After all that is what cuts the grass.


----------



## Dargo

Big Dog said:


> 80 more bucks for a battery and blades and she's cooking with grease .... Grand total $365 ............ clutch ended up being fine!



Troy Built used to equal quality in my mind.  So did Cub Cadet for that matter.  Unfortunately, both of those two went with the "sell by price" mantra.  Still, I'm quite sure you know you got one heck of a deal at that price and a little elbow grease.  My dad mows about 3/4 of an acre and, admittedly, really takes it easy on his equipment and is all over the maintenance and his is on something like year 5 with just one deck bearing going bad.  He was aggravated that I have 2200 hours and 11 years on the deck bearings on my older Grasshopper and none are even close to showing slop.  However, I had to remind him how many of his machines he could buy for what the Grasshopper cost.  He felt a bit better then.  Good buy!


----------



## Big Dog

Dargo said:


> Troy Built used to equal quality in my mind.  So did Cub Cadet for that matter.  Unfortunately, both of those two went with the "sell by price" mantra.  Still, I'm quite sure you know you got one heck of a deal at that price and a little elbow grease.  My dad mows about 3/4 of an acre and, admittedly, really takes it easy on his equipment and is all over the maintenance and his is on something like year 5 with just one deck bearing going bad.  He was aggravated that I have 2200 hours and 11 years on the deck bearings on my older Grasshopper and none are even close to showing slop.  However, I had to remind him how many of his machines he could buy for what the Grasshopper cost.  He felt a bit better then.  Good buy!



Oh believe me I know she ain't the Cadillac. There is no way my big ass is ever going to use this machine. Might keep it if the wife likes it but I'm favoring a sale. It was more about the negotiation, tinkering, and uncertainty of what it was going to take to get it going. Obviously sales reps and yard workers don't have the patience or mechanical skills to minimize their losses ..... . All it took was some TLC, I got lucky and even if I wouldn't have benefited it was worth what I paid. I'll be waiting on my son's next "inside" sale .......... 

I bought 2 Husqvarna 2554 lawn tractors last year, list $2399 each and I got them both for $3300


----------



## Big Dog

Big Dog said:


> I'll be waiting on my son's next "inside" sale ..........



3250 watt generator for $100 .................


----------



## Dargo

Big Dog said:


> 3250 watt generator for $100 .................



How 'bout a 12 to 15k one?


----------



## Big Dog

Dargo said:


> How 'bout a 12 to 15k one?




Ng or propane ......................


----------

